# My daughter



## 503sfguy (Oct 15, 2009)

Well its been almost 3 months since DDay. My W is still not showing any signs of coming back. She took our daughter over to the OM house to have a sleep over with his kid last weekend. It just made me sick. My kid ended up telling me the W could even say anything.
Anyway I am trying to focus on my daughter and myself. The thing is My W seemed to handle most of the activities around the house. I have been trying to make home a happy fun place to be, but it has been so tough for me. I have been trying to come up with some fun things to do and have succeeded. I was just wondering if any of you had some suggestions of fun activities to do with a 4 1/2 year old girl. Anything would be helpful I just feel so new to being a single Dad.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

My daughter is 4 1/2, be 5 in January. She loves going to the park and swinging. We also frequent the apple orchard this time of year. 

Another activity is to get a big canvas and lay it in the garage and let her paint all over it. My daughter loves this! We use a painter's drop cloth and it turns out cool every time! 

We also enjoy taking her to various sites and playing photographer. She loves to pose on the grounds around our church, which has beautiful leaves this time of year. I get amazing photographs of her and she loves playing in the leaves.

Local museums, children's exhibits, etc. We try to hit all the big things in our area at least once a year. 

Another favorite thing of her's is storytime at the local library.

I got more ideas, but this should be a good start.


----------



## 503sfguy (Oct 15, 2009)

wow my daughters bday is in jan too the 18th. thanks for the ideas. The weather is getting pretty bad here this time of year. I was thinking of more indoor activities. Thanks really any ideas are great. I feel like I am starting over.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

StrongEnough said:


> Another activity is to get a big canvas and lay it in the garage and let her paint all over it. My daughter loves this! We use a painter's drop cloth and it turns out cool every time!


Once the paint is dry use that canvas and make a tent somewhere inside. Get out the sleeping bags and play board games, have pop corn and spend the night in the tent. Our kids used to love doing this.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

My kids play a game called bus driver. Basically they lay all the pillows in the house out on the floor in the living room in the shape of bus seats. Then they take turns being the driver and pretending to crash and fall off the pillows. It is quite funny!

The inside tent is a great idea. My kids take blankets and drape them over the kitchen chairs and crawl under there and watch a movie.

My daughter is an arts/crafts nut, so I created a chalkboard wall in the basement. It is a spray paint you buy and spray on the wall. I framed it out and it looks very cute! Then she can have her own chalkboard to color on.

I asked my daughter what her absolute favorite thing to do with me in the house was and she said to snuggle up and read books. Sometimes the simpler, the better!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My oldest son is 4,and while I doubt your daughter is into cars and trucks and such, there are other things we do that may work. He LOVES to color and draw, so we always have a big supply of coloring books, construction paper, and WASHABLE crayons and markers...make sure to get the washable ones. =) He also loves playing with play-doh or modeling clay, and doing various other craft type projects. Their imaginations are SO wild at this age, its great to see what they can come up with. Forts, made out of blankets and pillows are also a great hit around our house.


----------

